# Have you had whiplash injury from riding?



## appennea (28 July 2006)

I've now had my fourth accident involving my neck and just been to physio.  Already had one scare a few months back when I went for xray.  Chiropractor won't treat me any more as there's a fear that I have too much laxicity in my neck ligaments.  Anyway physio says I can't afford to have another fall involving head getting bashed and if I do - or have car accident - need to grip my neck and whatever I do don't look up or down and get to A&amp;E asap.

I am terrified now.  Now she's not horsey so doesn't know what is and isn't involved in horse riding so has anyone else been in a similar predicament?  Will having an MRI scan once I'm over this latest accident show me how much true damage there is in my neck?  In real predicament.  Do I carry on riding?  My biggest love is jumping but for last few years have had confidence issues over 2'6 as I think subconciously I'm terrified of hurting my neck (though in this instance because I get so much pain from it not because I'm scared of neurological damage) if I go over the top after dirty stop.  I used too jump 4' courses so this is a major isuue in itself.

If I had my horse that was pts last year I wouldn't care - I really did trust him with my life and we knew each other inside out.  Could take up dressage but that's no guarantee of not falling off and so stiff in shoulders and neck that my position is crap and have difficulty giving horse the best contact.  Have 5 year old now who's sharp as, so she'll have to be sold - now terrified of being thrown by her again.  I really need to know how much of a risk this really is - and what is the risk - am I going to die or just have tingling in weird places?

This is really hard - my horse going for op herself next week so can't even sell her soon unless someone's willing to take her on after op and do rehab too.

Jeez - life just keeps getting harder.


----------



## vic07 (28 July 2006)

I would get a consultant's opinion. One that is a specialist in back and neck. Then s/he could decide whether you need MRI etc and give you an opinion. If they reckon your neck is so unstable I'd want more info and opinion, you cannot live your life in constant fear. Good luck. 

After breaking my back I was a worried everytime something moved or cracked, such a relief when I was told that I could go eventing again. I can relate to how your feeling. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## appennea (28 July 2006)

Thank you - your experience must have been terrifying.  You're right I need to speak to a consultant who can give me an honest opinion - think these people are all terrified of being sued.  If you've been given the all clear to event then surely having whiplash is nothing in comparison?!  Have you been warmed that you are of higher risk or just to get on with life as normal?


----------



## Judie (28 July 2006)

Yes I got whiplash from riding a youngster. My advice would be to see some one who does Craniosacral Therapy. That sorted my neck and my skull which was slightly compressed at the base. (sounds worse than it was).

It's about £40 per visit, they are very imformative and I found it a real break through.

"Craniosacral Therapy uses light contact at the head, sacrum and other places to heal distortions in the connective tissues. These tensions relate to both physical and emotional conditions, and craniosacral therapy can undo both, from migraines and digestive disorders to anxiety and depression"


----------



## Ginn (28 July 2006)

Yes! I once had the most awful whiplash from being bucked off: I came down on my forehead really hard (thank god I was wearing a crash hat type hat and not a velvet!) and the force of being thrown meant my legs kept going so I ended up with my feet coming backwards over the top of my  head and on the floor in front. I remember feeling that instant that my neck physically couldn't bend anymoreand thinking "Oh sh*t Its going to snap and to my amazement My silk "pinged" and my neck returned to where it should be leaving me flat on my back and unable to move. Not nice and I had the most awful concussion - I have no recollection of the following week! 

Ended up having my whole neck and back MRI'd a few years later when I started getting really fed up with completely losing the feeling down one side of my body or in my arms or legs but fortunately thats the worst of it and it only lasts at most 10 minutes when it happens and I know what triggers it.

I'd say go and get and MRI - pitures speak louder than words! and also go and seek a second (and third even) opinion from a consultant and from a different chiro/physio.


----------



## appennea (29 July 2006)

That sounds like a really good idea - I'll try and seek one out.  Think my injury is similar in that my top vertebrae may as well be fused that the muscles around them are so tense.  I'll try and track one down in my area.


----------



## appennea (29 July 2006)

Holy sh*t!  That's absolutely terrifying.

I assume you are still riding - were you warned not to at all?  Did you ask for the MRI or did you go private?  I think I'm goingto go for the MRI but just not sure what that will tell mme at the moment?  Will it show how much ligament damage there is?

Thanks


----------



## fmay (29 July 2006)

If you get a referral to a neurosurgeon (rather than an orthopaedic surgeon) they will probably get you an MRI scan and be able to interpret the information from it for you.


----------



## lizzieuk1 (29 July 2006)

yes i've had whiplash acouple of times recently-owch.  but don't be put off, ligament laxity is not something to panic about, the neck has lots of muscular  support so strengthening those would be the best thing for you. unless you have an underlying condition that makes your ligaments lax it is unlikely they are all affected so some support will still be present- does your neck creak and crack alot?as this can indicate laxity.  have you thought of seeing an osteopath?(am biased as am final year student osteo) but osteopaths treat the whole body and will help to reduce the spasm in your neck as well as help take some of the work from your neck by ensuring the rest of your spine is functioning optimally, they really do offer a great all body treatnent. chiro was right not to treat as they tend to use just thrust techniqoes which actually can stress the ligaments more. many osteos offer cranial therapy as was mentioned about earlier so could be  good option for you.  if you'd like more info feel free to pm me.


----------



## Sal_E (29 July 2006)

I had whiplash following a very dirty stop at a fence (the horse took off but then changed her mind &amp; somehow came back down again in front of the fence causing me to bash in to her) - so, to answer your question, there is always a risk. If I were you, I'd certainly want as many prof opinions as possible so I really understood the extent of the problem &amp; the risks of further damage.


----------

